# إلي كل مهندسي تكرير البترول والبتروكيمياء



## petrolium_engineer (28 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أرجو من كل مهندسي التكرير و البتروكيمياء أن يتعرف كلهم علي بعضهم...من خلال هذه المشاركه..سواء كانو طلبة يدرسون..أو خريجي..فلمن يهمه الامر ان يسجل هنا
سأبدأ أولا

الاسم: احمد محمد صبري عبد المنعم
الوظيفه: طالب با الفرقه الرابعه هندسة بترول السويس قسم تكرير بترول
العنواان:الابراهيميه شرقيه مص
وعموما لدي الكثير من المراجع ...من يرد شيء فليقل لي....
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (28 سبتمبر 2006)

يوجد موضوع خاص بالتعارف هنا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=20513

ومن قوانين الملتقى عدم وضع البريد الالكترونى لذا سيتم حذفه


----------



## ابو علي بترول (29 سبتمبر 2006)

انا م/ حسن علي جمعه
بكالوريوس هندسة تكرير 
جامعه قناة السويس
2006
باحث عن وظبفه


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

وأنا أيمن سعيد ياعم أحمد....... العنوان : الإبراهيمية - شرقية....
طبعاً معاك فى الكلية....
الفرقة الثانية ...تكرير ...كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس....
أتمنى انك تساعدنى بمراجعك الكثيرة ...مستنيك..


----------



## تريخوس (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*أروع شباب في العالم*

:3: :3: :3: pls. who can help supplying me with any laboratory bible /guide/ handbook (but not the Golden Book). It's very difficult to find it here in Moraco. tHaNkS:3:


----------



## over the top (31 ديسمبر 2006)

و انا فى بكالوريوس هندسه بترول السويس


----------



## petrolium_engineer (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*و إسمك اية بقي يا سيدي*

over the top>>>what is your name


----------



## هانى الشاذلى (17 مارس 2007)

مساء الخير يا مهندسين
انا هانى الشاذلى طالب بالفرقه الثالثه بقسم هندسة التكرير والبتروكيمياء بهندسة بترول السويس
لسنه 2006/2007


----------



## ref.yusuf (23 مارس 2007)

لسلام عليكم
انا يوسف الغرباوي 
هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس
الفرقة الثالثة 
قسم هندسة التكرير والبتروكيماويات


----------



## صادق الحجراني (27 مارس 2007)

الاخوة الموجودين على هذا الموقع من مهندسين بترول ارجوكم المساعدة 
حيث انني طالب هندسة بترول في جامعه البعث سوريا واريد التحويل الي جامعة قناة السويس من يساعدني في ذالك وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## صادق الحجراني (27 مارس 2007)

الي كل مهندسي البترول سؤال مازل يحيرني وياخذ الكثير من تفكيري وهو(كيف بيكون الوضع في السنوات القادمة خصوصا لمهندسي البترول في ظل المخاوف المتزايدة يوما بعد يوم من انخفاض النفط والغاز)ماهي ارائكم وبحيادة تامة


----------



## vip_3wam (30 مارس 2007)

ياااااااااهأيه الروعه دي مكنتش اتخيل في منتدي يجمع طلبة القسم الجامد دهانا صاحبكم عوام أولى تكريريارييييييييت أتعرف عليكم كوووووووووولكم


----------



## عماد درويش (30 مارس 2007)

la2 yabny ta7'ayal
da ent leesa mashoftesh 7aga da lessa fe group 3ala el yahoo
REFINING ENGINEERS
ed7'ol 3aleeeh we hatshoof el 3agab
3amak emad
ashofak 3ala el group


----------



## hoshos2003 (5 أبريل 2007)

ماشي يا عم صبري .... انا معاك في الدفعه ..... و أكيد حتشوف رسالتي دي لما تروح الشرقيه النهارده.... و عيش بأوفيس 2007 اللي اداهولك مصطفى محمود ...... باي .... حسام


----------



## shekapom (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم,
ايه يا جماعة الحلاوة دي
ايوا كده خلو القسم يشعلل
انا احمد مختار الفرقة الثاية
وطبعا تكريييييييييييييييير
  وسلام.


----------



## ميرويلا (15 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
انا مهندس عمرو بجد انا مبسوط
من ادء القسم عندنا 
ربنا معاكم
[email protected]
دفعه
2002


----------



## فيصل31 (15 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المبادرة و هو شرف كبير حتى نتعرف عميك اتصل بى على [email protected]


----------



## هنو كوستى (3 يناير 2010)

*هاااااااااااااااااى*

هاى شباب 
انا مهند من السودان مهند من السودان
مهندس كيميائى


----------



## عمار وليد (4 يناير 2010)

انا عمار وليد طالب دكتورا اوكرانيا


----------

